# Tips distribution



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

I noticed that some weeks I get alot of tips in the app but my rides are short and pool....other weeks when I get higher quality rides I get no tips....Is this coincidence. Uber knows which PAX tip....so they are giving these pax out selectively to compensate on earnings per hour.....thoughts?


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

not a terrible theory but coincidences will make your mind make up wacky stuff. I mean it can be hard to wrap your brain around randomness.


----------



## boulder_lady (Jan 14, 2018)

Do you always drive the same days/hours? I have noticed that I get GREAT tips late (7-9pm) and weekends, but terrible tips 7-9AM and 4-6PM. It is like commuters treat uber more like a bus... but people going out to have fun are more generous/aware? (Combo of cash and in app tips)


----------

